# Roadside Romeo- New funny animal disney movie



## CannonFodder (Dec 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;3Tsu3S0EaJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Tsu3S0EaJA&feature=related[/video]
Not sure what I think about this, but I don't think it's been released in english though.


----------



## Joeyyy (Dec 3, 2010)

Furries please.. oh please dont masturbate to this 

theres no use trying.


----------



## HappyBunny (Dec 3, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Furries please.. oh please dont masturbate to this
> 
> theres no use trying.


 
Yeah. I'm sure it's already begun.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 3, 2010)

HappyBunny said:


> Yeah. I'm sure it's already begun.


 It has already begun, apparently you can get it subbed though.


----------



## jeff (Dec 3, 2010)

it was released 2 years ago in american theaters and theyre never going to dub it


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 3, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> it was released 2 years ago in american theaters and theyre never going to dub it


 News to me actually, is it any good?


----------



## jeff (Dec 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> News to me actually, is it any good?


 
everything ive heard says no but since youre already using words like 'funny animal' you might as well watch it because youre balls deep


----------



## HappyBunny (Dec 3, 2010)

Honestly, it doesn't seem.... all that good, to me, but. Trailers can be decieving. Plenty of trailers that LOOKED good turned out to be awful, so...


----------



## Riavis (Dec 3, 2010)

HappyBunny said:


> Honestly, it doesn't seem.... all that good, to me, but. Trailers can be decieving. Plenty of trailers that LOOKED good turned out to be awful, so...



QFT


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 3, 2010)

Furries are suckers for anything anthro. Even if it's piss poor Disney shit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2010)

Jared said:


> Furries are suckers for anything anthro. Even if it's piss poor Disney shit.


 
Disney classics like the Lion King are still win. :[


----------



## PATROL (Dec 3, 2010)

Something in that trailer makes me not want to watch it even on the most boring day


----------



## Xenke (Dec 3, 2010)

Why does it look so gross?

Whyyyy does it looks so gross!?

Did they hire furry consultants or something!?

Why can't they makes something like this look good at least?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 3, 2010)

Wasn't there a movie that was kinda like this except the main character was a white dog with a lightning bolt on his back? :V


----------



## Xenke (Dec 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Wasn't there a movie that was kinda like this except the main character was a white dog with a lightning bolt on his back? :V


 
Maybe. :U


----------



## Corto (Dec 3, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Disney classics like the Lion King are still win. :[


Don't you fucking dare relate the Lion King to furries. It's one of the movies I love the most and if you assholes ruin it I swear to God I'll finish your stupid fandom.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Dec 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> Don't you fucking dare relate the Lion King to furries. It's one of the movies I love the most and if you assholes ruin it I swear to God I'll finish your stupid fandom.



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4399277/

Obviously gonna be NSFW XD


----------



## Taralack (Dec 5, 2010)

so it's basically a Bollywood animated furry disney film. unsure if want...


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 15, 2011)

WHY


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2011)

Yo mang, if you gon necro at least have something good to say. Don't think there is going to be much discussion on this one, but if people feel otherwise I will unlock it.


----------

